# TDSL unter Mandrake 9.2



## croown (6. April 2004)

Moin Leudde,
also ich habe da mal wieder ein Problem was ich nicht so ganz raffe (naja nix neues). Habe jetzt TDSL und wollte nun unter Mandrake 9.2 ins Web (vorher hatte ich ISDN und ging alles cool). Naja aber nachdem ich alles mit dem Assistenten eingerichtet hatte ging es nicht. Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung! Hmm warum nicht?


Mfg croown


----------



## Sway (6. April 2004)

Solange hier keine Kristallkugeln ausgegeben werden, würde ne Fehlermeldung sicher schneller Problem aufdecken 


Es könnte ja viel sein. Zum Beispiel ein falsch angeschlossendes DSL Modem, falsche Zugangsdaten oder sonst irgend etwas. Ich selber wähle mich über nen Router ein und kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber der eine oder andere hier kann sicher mehr helfen wenn er weiss wo der Schuh klemmt


----------



## croown (9. April 2004)

Also ich habe ja bei T-Online diese Daten:

Profilname: Standard
Anschlußkennung: 77777777777777
Zugehörige T-Online Nummer: 77777777777777777
Mitbenutzernummer/Suffix: 77777
Persönliches Kennwort: 77777777777

so und bei Mandrake gibt es ja diesen Assisten wo man diese Daten übertragen soll und das sieht dann bei mir so aus:

Name des Providers: T-Online
Erster DNS des Providers (optional) : Keine Ahnung (habe ich nicht)
Zweiter DNS des Providers (optional) : Keine Ahnung (habe ich nicht)
Benutzername (Login): Anschlußkennung + Zugehörige T-Online Nummer + Mitbenutzernummer/Suffix@t-online.de. (also eingeben tue ich das ohne + sondern einfach aneinander gereiht) 
Passwort: Persönliches Kennwort


Habe ich da jetzt irgendwas falsch gemacht, weil ich bekomme keine Verbindung und das raffe ich nicht!

Mfg croown


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. April 2004)

Den DNS solltest du schon eintragen. 

Hier hast du ein paar  Adressen. (etwas weiter unten unter der Überschrift "Die Liste")


----------



## croown (9. April 2004)

Jo also habe auf der Liste geschaut und da stand auch ne Nummer dahinter allerdings NO DNS! Hmm wie darf ich das verstehn. Naja auf jeden fall habe ich diese dann unter Erster DNS hingeschrieben und zweite nix weil auf der Liste stand bei 2 DNS au nix. Naja geht immer noch nicht. Und was auch komisch ist, immer wenn ich den Assistenten neu starte steht da immer, ne andere DNS also nicht die, die ich eingetragen habe und der Profilname (T-Online) ist auch weg!


Mfg croown


----------

